# Bettws-y-Coed, almost an Aire.



## Bushtrekker (Aug 10, 2012)

7 vans last night and one went early, so I noticed the sign where he had parked...we have our own designated area at the far end of the car park by the station at a cost of £4 per night. There is an attended toilet block at the town end, graffiti free and clean for 20p, but  a separate cubicle is left open overnight. Restaurants, pubs and shops are five minutes away and a Spar stays open late. My phone satnav doesn't give co-ordinates, but it's the large car park behind the station.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bushtrekker said:


> 7 vans last night and one went early, so I noticed the sign where he had parked...we have our own designated area at the far end of the car park by the station at a cost of £4 per night. There is an attended toilet block at the town end, graffiti free and clean for 20p, but  a separate cubicle is left open overnight. Restaurants, pubs and shops are five minutes away and a Spar stays open late. My phone satnav doesn't give co-ordinates, but it's the large car park behind the station.



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Bushtreker we'll have all those English buggers over here!


----------



## John H (Aug 10, 2012)

Well done Wales! Only England to conquer now :raofl::lol-053:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Aug 10, 2012)

I've been pushing the council/national park authority/community council for this for ages, nice of them to tell me!!

Working on a few more in the area especially the redevelopment of Old Colwyn & Rhos on Sea.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> I've been pushing the council/national park authority/community council for this for ages, nice of them to tell me!!
> 
> Working on a few more in the area especially the redevelopment of Old Colwyn & Rhos on Sea.



Well done Pete.


----------



## fishy & Nina (Aug 10, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Bushtreker we'll have all those English buggers over here!



Offa is on his way.....................................:lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 10, 2012)

fishy & Nina said:


> Offa is on his way.....................................:lol-053:



Yep that bloody dyke is not doing the job.

There's English buggers spilling over the border at an alarming rate.


----------



## maingate (Aug 10, 2012)

```

```



MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Yep that bloody dyke is not doing the job.
> 
> There's English buggers spilling over the border at an alarming rate.



I have been there 3 times in the back of a lorry. 

Got caught each time. :sad:


----------



## Smaug (Aug 10, 2012)

The long straight down the A5 past the big Hotel is a favourite spot for speed cameras. They step out of the hedgerow when they see a gap in the traffic & the next car gets done! The traffic is invariably doing 40-ish in a 30 zone so if you leave a gap for safety you will get a ticket, bless 'em. :scared:

Nice spot as car parks go & there are a few others in the general area around Snowdonia, N Wales, that could be treated the same way if that one is successful, so let's hope they don't attract too many litterbugs & idiots! 

And well done BigPetee!


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 10, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> I've been pushing the council/national park authority/community council for this for ages, nice of them to tell me!!
> 
> Working on a few more in the area especially the redevelopment of Old Colwyn & Rhos on Sea.



Yeah i remember, last year you were having talks with the councils, well done Pete, seems you have had some impact, we will have to get you badgering Scarbados now lol


----------



## Bigpeetee (Aug 10, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Yeah i remember, last year you were having talks with the councils, well done Pete, seems you have had some impact, we will have to get you badgering Scarbados now lol



Already on the case.

They got upset when I requested their equal opportunities and discrimination policies, plus costings etc.

I'm on their radar as a complainant.

BTW, Equal opportunities and discrimination does seem to upset them!! Especially as they are breaking their own policies, my local councillors in Conwy now believe that they are breaking the councils own policies by direct discrimination towards motorhomes, keep on trying!!


----------



## mrbadger (Aug 11, 2012)

*Betwys-y-Coed*

AND..... There's a free JAZ night over the road in the Royal Oak every Thursday.. JAZRAG play a mix of trad/blues and a little modern, brilliant!! and the foods good too!


----------



## rugbyken (Aug 13, 2012)

Stayed here last night still all as above great facility but still one t### takes the piss pulled in near me after 7 didn't get a ticket gone when I got up after 8,
What chance of getting more like this when it's being abused just hope they realise some will always do this and not class all the same,
No objection to layby parking for free but if you use a provided facility only fair to pay a reasonable charge £4???


----------



## caspar (Aug 13, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> I've been pushing the council/national park authority/community council for this for ages, nice of them to tell me!!
> 
> Working on a few more in the area especially the redevelopment of Old Colwyn & Rhos on Sea.



I too have been campaigning around this area of North Wales for ages. I wonder which is best, lots of separate individuals, or should therebe a co-ordniated campaign in areas which are more amenable?


----------



## caspar (Aug 13, 2012)

Apologies for typos, got a black lab on my knee! lol


----------



## CharlieandMoo (Aug 19, 2012)

Stopped over here last night. There were 2 other vans. One went quite early this morning. 
As we went to sort out our ticket, a welsh lady from one of the vans told us not to bother as she has stopped there several times and has never bothered paying "as nobody ever comes to check". We felt it was still better to pay, although there was nothing about an overnight charge, only "4 hourly" or "daily". Didn't matter anyway, because none of the machines would accept any money. They must shut down after a certain time. 
We got a ticket first thing in the morning to cover the time we were there.

It is s lovely place to stop over. Good pubs, with good food. And dogs are very welcome in many pubs and shops!


----------



## Croftland1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> I've been pushing the council/national park authority/community council for this for ages, nice of them to tell me!!
> 
> Working on a few more in the area especially the redevelopment of Old Colwyn & Rhos on Sea.



Well done Pete. A superb place for m/h's that was lost for a while due to the actions of the delusional local camp site owner. We didn't need to do the protest group camp after all then!


----------



## champstar (Aug 24, 2012)

Stayed here last night and happy to put £4 into meter to help maintain this excellent overnight parking spot in a lovely town.
Can confirm that there is a specific area for motorhomes at the far end of the car park.


----------



## bopper (Aug 24, 2012)

Stayed in there last September, the spot for MHs was there then. During the evening 3 other vans joined us and 2 of them were very friendly. I did tell them about this community but don't know if they joined us. Maybe they might read this.
It is truly a great place to visit.


----------



## alickswud (Nov 19, 2012)

Just used this for the last two nights with my dogs, with out any problems,there were a couple of other overnighters. I paid the £4 per day charge but by the look of it most of the cars parking for the day don't bother, is this because it's a private car park owned by snowdon parks authority and they are unable to issue fines?


----------



## Romahomepete (Nov 19, 2012)

If we want facilities like this to be provided we must be prepared to pay.

We dont want people to be able to accuse us as "freeloaders" and some authorities are using this as an excuse for not having overnight motorhome parking.

Peter


----------



## Stanski (Nov 20, 2012)

*Payment Idea*

What about having Wildcamping make a contribution and ask for a noticeboard be erected to promote the community, also honesty and advising those who stop that we have made a contribution for the good of everyone.


----------



## slippers (Nov 20, 2012)

I struggled with this for 4 yrs as a councillor and due to soooooo many reasons decided my time would be better spent hitting myself with something heavy.
Reason 1, it invites travellers!
               Erm, thats the idea
Reason 2, I would become a focal point for trouble!
                As opposed to bus stations, public houses etc
Reason 3, If payment is reqd then the council would have to employ to recieve payments
               This one really hurt me head, PUT A POP UP BARRIER WITH PAYMENT METER!
Real reason ................ its off the wall and "not british" so dont be silly and take your commie ideas elsewhere.

At the moment a good friend of mine is carrying on the fight in Staffordshire Moorlands as a councillor, however, as a man with morals I feel he will be ostracised very quickly, never the less the battle moves on.

Mr Slip


----------



## Somelier (Nov 21, 2012)

Smaug said:


> The long straight down the A5 past the big Hotel is a favourite spot for speed cameras. They step out of the hedgerow when they see a gap in the traffic & the next car gets done! The traffic is invariably doing 40-ish in a 30 zone so if you leave a gap for safety you will get a ticket, bless 'em. :scared:



Well, you know the answer - DON'T BREAK THE SPEED LIMIT.

Don't blame the speed camera, it's the driver who's at fault.


----------



## AndyC (Nov 24, 2012)

alickswud said:


> Just used this for the last two nights with my dogs, with out any problems,there were a couple of other overnighters. I paid the £4 per day charge but by the look of it most of the cars parking for the day don't bother, is this because it's a private car park owned by snowdon parks authority and they are unable to issue fines?


It is a private car park and users will be bound by any terms, conditions and charges displayed there. Enforcement is up to the NPA.

In fact the Snowdonia NPA do not allow overnight stays on this car park, however if this condition is not indicated on the car park signage it's my understanding that it cannot be enforced.

AndyC


----------



## terry111 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Betws y coed*

We stayed here last night. Very quiet no problems. Ticket machine wouldn't accept £4 (day rate) so I gave it £2 (4 hours) and have given it another £2 this morning - seems fair to me.
We went to the Bistro for dinner, I thought it was excellent - give it a try!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 8, 2013)

terry111 said:


> we stayed here last night. Very quiet no problems. Ticket machine wouldn't accept £4 (day rate) so i gave it £2 (4 hours) and have given it another £2 this morning - seems fair to me.
> We went to the bistro for dinner, i thought it was excellent - give it a try!



very honest.


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 8, 2013)

Is it this carpark?
I wont be staying but thought you might want some coordinates


----------



## champstar (Feb 8, 2013)

No you continue down past the train station and the motorhome area is right at the bottom of the road


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 8, 2013)

Bushtrekker said by the station?

Here?


----------



## champstar (Feb 8, 2013)

The car park is further on than the station in your first location the station is on your left if you continue in this direction it is about 500m further on this road which is all car /bus parking areas


----------



## Techno100 (Feb 8, 2013)

Station was on the right next to the railway line in the first picture, I figure you mean head North


----------



## champstar (Feb 8, 2013)

yep that is as close to the area as I think you can get...in you pic the kinda horseshoe area is the motorhome section.

cant tell left from right me!!!:yeahthat:


----------



## MATS (Feb 8, 2013)

*Betws y coed*

Yes there is a sign for MHs but it does not mean overnighting or overweeking.  I think we need to be careful how this place is used.  7 vans plus is just going to cause backlash and it will be another Scarborough or Cleveleys case and the authority will impose the overnight ban - happened in Llanberis with MHs turning up for the week - now no parking overnight....wait and see I have no doubt about it.


----------



## MATS (Feb 8, 2013)

CharlieandMoo said:


> Stopped over here last night. There were 2 other vans. One went quite early this morning.
> As we went to sort out our ticket, a welsh lady from one of the vans told us not to bother as she has stopped there several times and has never bothered paying "as nobody ever comes to check". We felt it was still better to pay, although there was nothing about an overnight charge, only "4 hourly" or "daily". Didn't matter anyway, because none of the machines would accept any money. They must shut down after a certain time.
> We got a ticket first thing in the morning to cover the time we were there.
> 
> It is s lovely place to stop over. Good pubs, with good food. And dogs are very welcome in many pubs and shops!



Great idea - so the authority provides you with a facility to park and that Welsh lady does not pay the £4 fee.  The money generated is essential for the park authority to maintain that car park...it's not a big ask is it for 24 hours?


----------



## MATS (Apr 1, 2013)

*manic*

Tried this place over easter weekend - jam packed with hundreds of tourists, you could not park a car never mind a motorhome - went on elsewhere.  Betws y Coed is good off season but can be difficult over next few months .  You can probably arrive night time but soon get hemmed in if you stay past 10am.


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Apr 5, 2013)

CharlieandMoo said:


> Stopped over here last night. There were 2 other vans. One went quite early this morning.
> As we went to sort out our ticket, a welsh lady from one of the vans told us not to bother as she has stopped there several times and has never bothered paying "as nobody ever comes to check". We felt it was still better to pay, although there was nothing about an overnight charge, only "4 hourly" or "daily". Didn't matter anyway, because none of the machines would accept any money. They must shut down after a certain time.
> We got a ticket first thing in the morning to cover the time we were there.
> 
> It is s lovely place to stop over. Good pubs, with good food. And dogs are very welcome in many pubs and shops!



that type of attitude is very refreshing and restores a little more faith in us human beings


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Apr 5, 2013)

i dont get this way of thinking re to m homes in the uk,if is i was a mayor of a city or town i would want ppl rom other paets of the country and world for that matter to cum to share what the city has to offer, haveiing a car par for m homes to park over night via a ticket machine that is freee but works that u can go thoer for say up to three days a month working threw your reg plate so it doesnt not attract longterm users seems simple, thier are loads of c parks where you have to put in your reg plate, thier were done to stop ppl shareing one ticket as you left but could be used in this instance. regradless of your income level you are bound to send a min of a few pound even if its a bottle of milk from a locaal shop. loads of people in cars go to holiday places for the day and sum spending 100;s of pounds and others spend noting, so its not as if they can allign what you spend with car parking in an area, i go reg with frends for a day out on my bike to the coast cucling and sum times have a meal and sumtime spend nothing , if i respect the area and toilets and enjoy the experiance of the place and i would like to think local ppl would want to experiance this to share i dont see what the problem is with councils, I think all this prob is bound up with democracy, democracy is the a good concept but in areas like this its shows its floors, local cllrs would dare not stand up and have a stance that they wnat to attract m homes, not becasue they dont want to as they know it makes sense but they electorate on the whole have no concepet of the diffrence between the gypie community the bad elelmant and the respectable m home, this surprsies me give in most ppls street thier is prob a m home in a drive living with us so we know they are just like us. it needs brave councils and cllrs and democray doesnt lean to that concept, just my opion


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 5, 2013)

MATS said:


> Tried this place over easter weekend - jam packed with hundreds of tourists, you could not park a car never mind a motorhome - went on elsewhere.  Betws y Coed is good off season but can be difficult over next few months .  You can probably arrive night time but soon get hemmed in if you stay past 10am.





That happened to us a couple of years back in Devon. We only arrived on the Car Park after 6PM and there was plenty of room.

We went right to the back and parked in the corner with the rear overhanging the grass so we didn`t stick out too much.

Had a look at the board for the fee and saw that it only applied from 10AM to 6PM and nothing to say No Overnight Parking.

Spent a very peaceful and quiet night there. The next morning the wife wanted to spend a little time there and wander into
the village to have a look round and buy a few items to stock up.

I went and paid for a 4 hour ticket and away we went the idea being that we would come back have lunch then leave.

Got back to the Car Park and had the shock of our lives when we saw how full it was, they were virtually Double Parked !

We didn`t have a  Cat In Hells Chance of getting out and it was after 4PM before we could even attempt it.........LOL

The Car Park Attendant was very understanding and saw the problem and said we didn`t need to buy another ticket.

We decided to spend another night there and leave nice and early the following morning.


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Apr 6, 2013)

slippers said:


> I struggled with this for 4 yrs as a councillor and due to soooooo many reasons decided my time would be better spent hitting myself with something heavy.
> Reason 1, it invites travellers!
> Erm, thats the idea
> Reason 2, I would become a focal point for trouble!
> ...



your right slippers, as i was sayin in my response earlier i dont blame cllrs for not prsuing this, its just a floor with the current concept of democracy. alot of eurpean towns etc have mayors that can take thease types of decsions alot easier. 

ypu mentioned staffordshire moorlands. and a cllr, its happens that my sister is a indpedent district cllr in staffordshire moorlands her name is lisa martin, if you google her you will get the cllrs website and her number call her or get the other cllr to call me and il speak to lisa for you, she independent minded, , a problem thos is if your a cllr in fr the area it wint affect its easy, but if your the councillor in the area effect that a difffent story, this is when the mayor system is so much better. as thease types of leaps of faith can be taken. 

ppl are year after year getting more organised on single issuie polotics and its usualy for things they dont want i.e wind turbines new houseing etc, so geting facilities i feel will prove harder and harder to get.

pity ppl dont come together to fight for things they do want or think are postative in tier area. thats not a floor in democracy that more to do with us as humans


----------



## red ted (Apr 6, 2013)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Bushtreker we'll have all those English buggers over here!



If children born in Wrexham are we ok   :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## alickswud (Nov 16, 2013)

*may not be available much longer*

i've just been advised by the park ranger having just spent the night here with two other vans that we will be losing this spot soon as the local campsite owner has spent the last three years persuading the local authority to stop us stopping over nighting, there will be signs going up soon once the bylaw has been passed and will be effective in all of the snowdon national park car parks.
This is not the park authority but the local authority responding to pressure from local campsite owners.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 16, 2013)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Yep that bloody dyke is not doing the job.
> 
> There's English buggers spilling over the border at an alarming rate.



Never forget that us southern English B*****s have to pay to get in: you lot can get out of jail free!
John


----------



## Smaug (Nov 16, 2013)

alickswud said:


> i've just been advised by the park ranger having just spent the night here with two other vans that we will be losing this spot soon as the local campsite owner has spent the last three years persuading the local authority to stop us stopping over nighting, there will be signs going up soon once the bylaw has been passed and will be effective in all of the snowdon national park car parks.
> This is not the park authority but the local authority responding to pressure from local campsite owners.



Crazy, we will just stay away then AND the Bettws car park & local shops will lose out too. We were there a couple of weeks back & spent around £100 in the town shops as well as the car park ticket. There were at least 3 other vans in the area & one stayed overnight near us. 

Not exactly a quiet night tho, a train went thro at speed at arouns 9pm & made us jump & then there was a police helicopter hovering over the town from about 9.30 to 11, the locals were not impressed with that!
Anyway I understood that Councils were not allowed to pass bye-laws to try & drive business to local companies? can we not challenge that & what evidence do we have apart from the ranger's opinion?


----------



## philstoke (Nov 16, 2013)

Also do these complaining campsite owners think the motorhomes are going to stay on their sites because all the wild camping has been blocked.


----------



## alcam (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes sounds as though councils can be persuaded . Forgive my ignorance but do we [as in wildcamping] have an organised pressure group petitioning councils
 etc ? If not , I think all like minded organisations should pool resources . Maybe one day the uk could be as campervan friendly as France ! 
 I have a few other obsessions [ideas] which a pressure group like this could help with


----------



## Caz (Nov 16, 2013)

I live 5 miles from the North Wales border yet in all my 20 odd years of camping/caravanning/motorhoming I could probably count on two hands the number of times I've gone to North Wales for a weekend or holiday - and then it has been to C & C C THSs or meets. This is because the campsite owners there are a money grabbing bunch who charge far more than equivalent sites in England or Scotland.

I'm not surprised that they object to a £4 per night car park - but whatever happened to the British free economy? Do the Councils step in and prevent Sainsburys/Tesco/Morrisons building big supermarkets and selling stuff cheaper than the shops in the high street? No, they encourage them.

So what is different with camping?


----------



## martyncc (Nov 16, 2013)

*bettws stop over*

Sounds like a good spot . Will give it a go next weekend . Do the pubs allow dogs in :wacko:


----------



## Smaug (Nov 16, 2013)

martyncc said:


> Sounds like a good spot . Will give it a go next weekend . Do the pubs allow dogs in :wacko:



Possibly not because they are a bit posh like, & serve food too, but all the shops (apart from those selling food) were very dog friendly.


----------



## Geraldine (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi, I think we should become more organised as a pressure group and if something like this happens in Bettws-y-coed we should write to the council involved.
A standard letter that members could print off would be helpful ( unions currently do this all the time to MPs and guess what they have to reply individually).

A draft letter could be started and once we are all happy with it,s content we could either print it off and send or E mail to councillors.Power points are spending in the local economy and it's affects if allowed to discontinue (loss).

Look we are a membership of over 8000 members ! maybe it's time voice ourselves!

I love Bettws-y-Coed and have had plans to head that way in the near future ( out of season)and spend money as a tourist,for me this decision has now closed that door.

What do members think?

Cheers

David


----------



## martyncc (Nov 16, 2013)

*dogs in pubs*



Smaug said:


> Possibly not because they are a bit posh like, & serve food too, but all the shops (apart from those selling food) were very dog friendly.



Well we will give it a go . We find most places will allow dogs in the bar area .so we just eat there . NO DOG no coming in :dog:


----------



## northman (Nov 17, 2013)

Devastated to read that Betws-y-Coed car park is in danger of being closed to Motorhomes. I was struck by the comment "F*orgive my ignorance but do we [as in wildcamping] have an organised pressure group petitioning councils etc ? If not , I think all like minded organisations should pool resources . Maybe one day the uk could be as campervan friendly as France !"* I put a request for information on another forum and one of the administrators is trying to get in touch with Conwy County Borough Council with an FOI request. Is there anyway we can back this up to show a united front since this is one of the closest things to an Aire I have come across, and in a brilliant location.


----------



## TheTraveller (Nov 17, 2013)

martyncc said:


> Sounds like a good spot . Will give it a go next weekend . Do the pubs allow dogs in :wacko:



Hi,

There is a pub called the Pont y Pair that allows dogs, or they did last week. Foods quite good as well. There is another pub the other end of the town The Stables where you can sit outside under cover (if not too cold) with a dog. Not sure if they are allowed in though.


----------



## geocamper (Nov 17, 2013)

The Royal oak(aka) the stables do not allow dogs into the bar/restaurant area. We were there back in the summer and sat outside which wasn't a problem as it was lovely and warm. Listening to the local male voice choir made it quite a special evening. Lovely food with very courteous servers. Shame that we may lose what is a cracking wild camping spot in a beautiful location.


----------



## Smaug (Nov 17, 2013)

If it does go & you are not driving a ginormouse meggabus, head off up to Llyn Gerionydd from by the Ugly House or opposite Plas Gwrych near Llanrwst. Should be plenty of nice spots up there by the lead mines or near the lake.


----------



## Croftland1 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Betws-y-coed pub stop*

The Ty Gwyn Hotel has a massive car park and is motorhome friendly. It's a great bar with good food, real ales and very friendly staff. We got the landlord's permission to park 3 m/h's there one weekend this summer and they even kept the kitchen open late for us arriving.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 18, 2013)

Croftland1 said:


> The Ty Gwyn Hotel has a massive car park and is motorhome friendly. It's a great bar with good food, real ales and very friendly staff. We got the landlord's permission to park 3 m/h's there one weekend this summer and they even kept the kitchen open late for us arriving.



Looking on Streetview, this hotel has a tiny roadside car park - are you sure it's the right place?

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=LL24+0SG&aq=&sll=52.8382,-2.327815&sspn=8.08612,15.46875&vpsrc=6&t=h&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Betws-y-Coed+LL24+0SG,+United+Kingdom&ll=53.084133,-3.792171&spn=0.00395,0.007553&z=17&layer=c&cbll=53.084259,-3.794208&panoid=ZyItK9YxCCCGRVJpmdgvRg&cbp=12,8.447141600000009,,0,2.1773901


----------



## Croftland1 (Nov 18, 2013)

POI Admin said:


> Looking on Streetview, this hotel has a tiny roadside car park - are you sure it's the right place?
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=LL24+0SG&aq=&sll=52.8382,-2.327815&sspn=8.08612,15.46875&vpsrc=6&t=h&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Betws-y-Coed+LL24+0SG,+United+Kingdom&ll=53.084133,-3.792171&spn=0.00395,0.007553&z=17&layer=c&cbll=53.084259,-3.794208&panoid=ZyItK9YxCCCGRVJpmdgvRg&cbp=12,8.447141600000009,,0,2.1773901



Doh, just testing! Got my Welsh names mixed up there. It's the Tyn-Y-Coed Hotel, LL24 0EE. tyn-y-coed.co.uk


----------



## Firefox (Nov 18, 2013)

There is an organised body who contacts Councils and Promotes Motorhome Tourism and Motorhome Parking:

Motor Caravan Tourism Organisation


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 18, 2013)

Croftland1 said:


> Doh, just testing! Got my Welsh names mixed up there. It's the Tyn-Y-Coed Hotel, LL24 0EE. tyn-y-coed.co.uk



Thanks for checking - this pub is already in the POIs


----------



## haydn williams (Nov 19, 2013)

*Hi*

I to use this Car park many time over Several Years and have had no problems, but if you do have to move on, Rynys Farm is only a short run from their, The Campsite opposite the Conway Falls Tel; 01690 710218 (Carol)
                                From, The other Haydn (Bessybongo2)


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 20, 2013)

alickswud said:


> i've just been advised by the park ranger having just spent the night here with two other vans that we will be losing this spot soon as the local campsite owner has spent the last three years persuading the local authority to stop us stopping over nighting, there will be signs going up soon once the bylaw has been passed and will be effective in all of the snowdon national park car parks.
> This is not the park authority but the local authority responding to pressure from local campsite owners.




I mentioned this to Andy (Islandman) and received this reply.
Do you have evidence to support Snowdonia National Park Authority are intending doing this "they have been pestered to stop overnight Motorhome parking at Betws-y-Coed.by a local campsite operator" if so there is a case.

and this reply from Snowdonia National Park Authority

Car Park Name:  Cae Llan CP   Location:  Station Road, Betws y Coed   Map Ref: SH794565   Spaces 61

Dear Mr Thompson

Re: Freedom of Information Request

I write further to your freedom of information request concerning car parks and motorhomes, dated 16th of November 2013.  

Please find attached a list of the car parks run by Snowdonia National Park Authority.  In answer to your specific questions, I can respond as follows:

1.    There are height restrictors on 3 of them, namely: Morfa Dyffryn, Llanelltyd and Farchynys.
2.    In a pay and display car park we would usually expect a vehicle to pay for the amount of spaces it uses.
3.    There are public toilet provision in those sites highlighted yellow on the list.
4.    There are no provisions for toilet waste disposals.
5.    There are no specific spaces aimed at motorhomes or caravans.
6.    No.
7.    Blue badge holders are permitted to park free of charge.
*8.    We do not encourage overnight parking as it takes away business from local camp sites *
9.    Many of the car parks are in rural areas where the roads are narrow.
10.  No weight limits apply to motor homes, although sheer size may be a factor on some sites.

We cannot provide you with copies of TROs, as we do not have any in place on our car parks. However, in our fee paying car parks contractual obligations apply to car park users which are enforced by a car parks enforcement team.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 20, 2013)

northman said:


> Devastated to read that Betws-y-Coed car park is in danger of being closed to Motorhomes. I was struck by the comment "F*orgive my ignorance but do we [as in wildcamping] have an organised pressure group petitioning councils etc ? If not , I think all like minded organisations should pool resources . Maybe one day the uk could be as campervan friendly as France !"* I put a request for information on another forum and one of the administrators is trying to get in touch with Conwy County Borough Council with an FOI request. Is there anyway we can back this up to show a united front since this is one of the closest things to an Aire I have come across, and in a brilliant location.



This was the prime intention of setting up Motor Caravan Tourism Organisation

I have been contacting every council and parking provider with Freedom of Information Requests as follows

Particular items of information especially relevant are: 
1. Height restrictions. Are there any car parks available that would allow vehicles over 2m high and 2.5m wide to enter and their location.
2. Requirements for parking within bay confines (including any requirement for purchasing two parking tickets where the length of a vehicle means that it overhangs a second bay at its rear). 
3. Any provision of toilet, 
4. Any provision of waste disposal facilities.(such as used by coaches) 
5. Any provision of spaces specifically aimed at motorhomes and/or caravans./trailers 
6. Is there any ban on trailers using the parking area (category O1 up to 750kg and O2 up to 3500kg)
7. Any parking provision for disabled drivers/users in Motorhomes (Blue Badge holders) on or off street .
8. Any provision for (or ban on) overnight parking and whether or not sleeping/eating in the vehicle is allowed
9. Restricted access caused by narrow roads/entrances. 
10. Weight Limits.  These vehicles range from approx. 1800 Kg maximum laden weigh in three groups. 1) up to 3500 kg, 2.) up to 7500 kg and  3.) above 7500 kg to 12000 kg maximum laden weight.
Would it be possible for you to also provide copies of, or links to, your Traffic Regulation Orders (TROs) that are currently applicable with relation to the above issues

The information received is being displayed on the Parking map on that site and we also have a Helpful and un-helpful council section on the forum.

This is a free site and is in no way in competition with any other forum.  We welcome support from all motorhome users, other forums and the trade.

This was the way the French did it.

The Motorhome Association in NI has had great success with setting up Aires over there.


----------



## Aikidoamigo (Nov 20, 2013)

any space or access restrictions in Betwys?

We visit my mother their regularly and it would be great if we could start to use this.

Cheers:banana:


----------



## Smaug (Nov 20, 2013)

Aikidoamigo said:


> any space or access restrictions in Betwys?
> 
> We visit my mother their regularly and it would be great if we could start to use this.
> 
> Cheers:banana:



Not really, it is a public car park & Bus terminal so if Crosville's best can access it, I doubt that many motorhomes would struggle! You go past the little shopping area & the Station entrance to the overflow car park at the rear & at the far end there are places set aside for several motorhomes. £2 will get you 2 hours stay & £4 will get you all day - that's 24 hours in my reckoning . . .

The car park by the station & shops is free, but you are less likely to be disturbed down the far end, altho we did have a car driving up & down quite noisily for about 15 mins when we were there. The trains are noisy too, but don't run late, the last one we heard was about 9 or 9.30 pm.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Result of Freedom of Information request to Conwy Council*

Mixed messages here from (Cyngor Bwrdeistef Sirol) CONWY County Borough Council


 Any provision of spaces specifically aimed at motorhomes and/or caravans./trailers

There are 5 designated motor home bays located in Morfa Bach Car Park, Conwy.

 Any provision for (or ban on) overnight parking and whether or not sleeping/eating in the vehicle is allowed

Overnight parking is allowed in all Conwy County Borough Council owned car parks, for which there is normally a charge (see Conwy website for more details). However, sleeping and eating is prohibited in all car parks. Motor homes are prohibited on the Parade in Llandudno between 24:00 and 08:00.

 There is a Traffic Regulation Orders prohibiting waiting of camping vehicles between 12 midnight and 8am on the following roads in the County Borough, there is no prohibition of eating or sleeping in the Traffic Regulation Order

 Happy Valley Road, Llandudno – for its entire length,
 North Parade, Llandudno – for its entire length,
 The Parade / Colwyn Road, Llandudno – from its junction with North Parade to its junction with Ffynnon Sadwrn Lane,
 Marine Drive, Llandudno – from its junction with Abbey Road to Toll Gate Lodge,
 West Parade, Llandudno –for its entire length,
 Abbey Road, Llandudno – from its junction with West Parade to its junction with Church Walks,
 Gloddaeth Road, Llandudno – from it junction with West parade to its junction with Great Ormes Road,
 Lloyd Street West, Llandudno – from its junction with West Parade to its Junction with Great Ormes Road,
 Great Orms Road, Llandudno – from its junctions with Abbey Road and Gloddaeth Avenue, and its junction between Lloyd Street and Trinity Crescent.
 Dale Road, Llandudno – for its entire length,
 Trinity Crescent, Llandudno – for its entire length,
 Tudor Road, Llandudno – for its entire length,
 Fynnon Sadwrn Lane, Llandudno – for its entire length,
 Nant-y-Gamar Road, Llandudno – from its junction with Colwyn Road to its junction with Bodafon Road,
 Marine Drive, Penrhyn Bay – from it junction with Penrhyn Avenue to its junction with Trillo Avenue,
 Rhos Promenade / West Promenade, Rhos-on-Sea – from its junction with Trillo Avenue to its junction with Cayley promenade,
 Cayley Promenade, Rhos-on-Sea – for its entire length.

* In the Traffic Regulation Order “Camping vehicles” means any caravan, caravanette, campervan or any other form of vehicle which has been made or adapted as a camping vehicle or to sleep in.*

 Weight Limits. Vehicles over 1.5 Ton unladen weight are prohibited in all car parks.

 Requirements for parking within bay confines (including any requirement for purchasing two parking tickets where the length of a vehicle means that it overhangs a second bay at its rear).

Vehicles must be parked wholly within one marked bay; parking other than wholly within a marked bay will incur a charge.

 Any provision of waste disposal facilities.(such as used by coaches)

There is a waste disposal facility in the Builder Street Coach Park, Llandudno for the use of coaches only. 

The car park at Betws-y-Coed is listed by the council on its parking website, but no provision for Motorhomes or large vehicles in indicated in the above FOI reply. Can anyone let me have photos of the signs or info of any proposals to remove parking there. 

John


----------



## AustinP (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi all, does anyone know if this is still a place to stop? looking at short notice stopover there on friday. Thanks


----------



## AustinP (Jan 28, 2015)

In addition to last post, still available to stay in, buy you're not permitted to camp overnight (just until 2359) and its a fiver for 24 hrs.

Car park attendant did speak to me in the morning, but as I'd arrived early doors on Sat, I hadn't "technically" stayed overnight...


----------

